# Has anyone been in the new Morpeth reptile [email protected] great frogs :-)



## AMDNORTH (Mar 5, 2008)

Was in Morpeth today and got handed a leaflate for a reptile shop. Seems it has only openned today. Was really good, loads of great amphibs and equipment. At least I'll not have far to go for crickets now!

Has anyone else been in yet? what you guys think?


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

Interesting...if you go let me know what it is like and whether it is worth a venture up from Darlo:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Where abouts in Morpeth , i will have to have a look :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Where abouts in Morpeth , i will have to have a look :2thumb:


I believe Andrew's talking about the new (Second) Dragons Den...in which case...



> *near the clock tower in the town centre (Greys Yard, NE61 1QD)*


Haven't been yet....i'll get there eventually no doubt* :lol2:*


----------



## AMDNORTH (Mar 5, 2008)

*Morpeth Dragons Den*

Hi Gents, 
their website is Dragons Den Exotics
think its on facebook too. Frog experts!

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

AMDNORTH said:


> Hi Gents,
> their website is Dragons Den Exotics
> think its on facebook too. Frog experts!
> 
> Hope this helps.....


Nice site, and decent prices, but someone should tell them that 'livestock' is one word, and the plural of 'vivarium' is 'vivaria'... :whistling2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

I got to speak to the owners of that shop (dragons den) at the doncaster show just passed.
Real nice set of blokes.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Nice site, and decent prices, but someone should tell them that 'livestock' is one word, and the plural of 'vivarium' is 'vivaria'... :whistling2:


Not as bad as an advert on AdTrader from one of the other rep shops battling it out for supremecy in the Newcastle area, who sell...wait for it...



> AMPHIBEANS


:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Not as bad as an advert on AdTrader from one of the other rep shops battling it out for supremecy in the Newcastle area, who sell...wait for it...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## AMDNORTH (Mar 5, 2008)

just been on adtrader and its true lol, they might grow into giant bean stalks.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Nice site, and decent prices, but someone should tell them that 'livestock' is one word, and the plural of 'vivarium' is 'vivaria'... :whistling2:


And that


> Blood Worm


 should be Bloodworm.


----------



## Dragons Den Morpeth (Dec 18, 2011)

*Dragons Den Morpeth, Northumberland*

Hi Folks, Just wanted to say thanks for your comments on our new shop. 

Earlier this year we carried out a customer survey from our Newcastle store and various Vets etc. One thing the results from this survey showed was that we could serve our Northumberland customers better if we were closer to them, so here we are!

Our Morpeth store is the same size as our large Newcastle store and will carry the same varied quality stock and staffed by experienced and highly qualified staff.

Have a good christmas folks.......


----------

